# Fountain Pen Reliability Question



## Frog Morton (Mar 29, 2015)

I am considering making a fountain pen as a gift for someone (using a Majestic kit from PSI) but I am not familiar with fountain pens at all, and my concern is that I want a pen that will write every time it is asked to, without any hassle. 

Will the Majestic kit give me that level of "always works" reliability?

I've read here and there that fountain pens can be somewhat temperamental, and the person who will be receiving this pen would not appreciate dealing with that, so I thought I would run it by the fine folks here before committing to the project.

Many thanks for any advice that you can offer.


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 29, 2015)

A nice rollerball would be a better selection  for your friend. A fountain pen can be a challenge for some people.     Darrell


----------



## monophoto (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been using fountain pens exclusively for more than 30 years.

No fountain pen is ever 100% reliable and trouble-free.  Having to perform routine maintenance is the price you pay for the pleasure of using a fountain pen.

Routine maintenance includes refilling the pen, and periodically flushing the pen with water.  It may also be necessary to 'tune' the nib to get proper ink flow, or to burnish the nib to make it write smoother (although these should typically only need to be done once or twice over the life of a pen).  

If you drop a fountain pen, it will always land nib down requiring major repairs.  DAMHIKT.  If you drop a ball point or roller ball, you simply replace the refill and keep writing.

If the pen has a gold nib, it will require far more frequent maintenance.  As as you might expect, the greater the cost of a pen, the more likely it is that the nib will be gold (and the higher the price that must be paid to have the pen professionally serviced).


----------



## Frog Morton (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, that is the type of information I was seeking.

It looks like I will be going with the rollerball version of the Majestic for this person.


----------



## vakmere (Mar 31, 2015)

Frog Morton said:


> Thanks guys, that is the type of information I was seeking.
> 
> It looks like I will be going with the rollerball version of the Majestic for this person.


 
Make one for yourself as a nice desk pen. I did, nice to treat myself once in a while.


----------



## Frog Morton (Mar 31, 2015)

vakmere said:


> Make one for yourself as a nice desk pen. I did, nice to treat myself once in a while.




Thank you for the suggestion, I think I will do that when time allows.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 31, 2015)

Another option may be to make a pen that can be easily converted from a rollerball to a fountain pen. This is accomplished by just switching the front sections. That way he will have the best of both worlds.
Here is one that I used frequently:
Exotic Blanks :: Pen Kits :: Pen Kits (By Kit Name) :: Triton Pen Kits (All) :: Triton Convertible (RB & FTN) Pen Kit - Chrome/UpGold Accents


----------



## Dr.Internet (Apr 2, 2015)

Frog,

I have made about 10 of the Majestic Fountain Pens; and I use four of them in my work.  Here are some of the things I have learned:
Most people find the Majestic is too large for everyday use.  The Majestic Junior is a better choice.
The nib that comes in the kit is junk.  Contact Roy at the classicnib.com for more info on upgrading the nib.
The manner I which I use the pens (lots of travel) means that I use the replaceable ink cartridges (cross and waterman) instead of the refillable.
I have never had a problem with leaking.
The pens should be stored upright, which means the ink in the nib could dry out if not used for a few days.  A little water on a tissue will get things moving again.
I clean all of my pens one every month or so, using Palmolive (1 drop) and plain water.
In meetings, the pen always draws attention and comments.  It is so much classier than a 29 cent plastic stick.
I hope you make at least one for yourself.  You never know when you will need to sign a treaty!


----------



## Sandsini (Apr 2, 2015)

Frog,
If you think you might be interested, I suggest that you make a Fountain Pen for yourself. It's an interesting section of the hobby and the easiest way to learn about them. I did so about 8 months ago and am now a confirmed fountain pen fan. I use mine every day at work and it never ceases to give me a little joy each time I use it. 

I keep thinking I'm going to make myself a rollerball pen as a more practical daily pen, but honestly, I would miss the fountain pen too much. Plus nothing says "hey, look at this pen I made" like whipping out a fountain pen and using it in front of someone. Its a perfect conversation starter.


----------



## jsolie (Apr 2, 2015)

Sandsini said:


> Frog,
> If you think you might be interested, I suggest that you make a Fountain Pen for yourself. It's an interesting section of the hobby and the easiest way to learn about them. I did so about 8 months ago and am now a confirmed fountain pen fan. I use mine every day at work and it never ceases to give me a little joy each time I use it.



This.

Fountain pens can be finicky and do require more care than other pens.  I was wondering about the same things as you regarding fountain pens.  So I made my first fountain pen last year.

Then another, and another.  I think I'm up to five or six that I cycle through.

I currently have two with me today, one inked with black the other with Baystate Blue.  A year ago I wouldn't have known what to do with them.  Now I look for reasons to write things down.


----------



## Frog Morton (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the additional information, it is much appreciated and very helpful.

I can definitely see one in my future. The fun part will be deciding which kit and wood I will use.


----------



## Dr.Internet (Apr 2, 2015)

jsolie,

I am a project manager and take notes all day long.  Get yourself a classy journal like this to go with your pen: http://www.amazon.com/Markings-C-R-...UTF8&qid=1428020042&sr=8-13&keywords=journals

I find that it makes me think more about what I am writing, which makes for better meetings and better data.


----------



## jsolie (Apr 2, 2015)

Dr.Internet said:


> jsolie,
> 
> I am a project manager and take notes all day long.  Get yourself a classy journal like this to go with your pen: http://www.amazon.com/Markings-C-R-...UTF8&qid=1428020042&sr=8-13&keywords=journals
> 
> I find that it makes me think more about what I am writing, which makes for better meetings and better data.



I have a couple of Clairefontaine notebooks and some Rhodia that I use for personal stuff.  For stuff at work, I tend to use the "normal" office supplies.  But I've been sorely tempted to bring in something better.


----------

